
Ask HN: Are there any tech interview prep courses? - MyDumbQuestions
These days, tech interviews are almost as important to developers as standardized tests. Are there any online courses or training camps, where developers can learn to pass coding interviews? What do hiring managers think of candidates who use prep programs?
======
soham
We run one: [http://interviewkickstart.com](http://interviewkickstart.com).

------
gregjor
A good tech interviewer would be screening _out_ candidates who prepared for
tests but didn't have real skills. It would be funny, and sad, to watch
someone ace the FizzBuzz question but then choke when the parameters were
changed a little.

Standardized testing in schools perverts and devalues education, producing
graduates who mistake passing tests for learning.

Imagine working alongside people who got hired because they knew how to answer
interview quesions, but didn't know how to do anything useful. Imagine
reporting to a manager who thought a good hire was someone who knew all the
answers to their interview questions.

~~~
MyDumbQuestions
A good prep program would provide enough variants of questions so that the
interviewee would be able to bypass changed parameters, though...

Unfortunately, the scenario you're laying out, people getting hired based on
tech interview questions, seems to the general status quo for this industry.

